# What now? No more Osmocote plus.



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

Since they've stopped making osmocote plus what will everyone be using now?


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

Schultz works. Or use regular Osmocote and dose micros.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Or you could mix your own from dry ferts and clay like a few do here already.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

Which osmocote works best and what is schultz?



Sake said:


> Or you could mix your own from dry ferts and clay like a few do here already.


Any links or how to's?


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=187077&highlight=clay+root+tab


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Is this the Schultz?

Amazon.com: Schultz All Purpose 16-12-12 Plant Food, 3.5-Pound: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> Is this the Schultz?
> 
> Amazon.com: Schultz All Purpose 16-12-12 Plant Food, 3.5-Pound: Patio, Lawn & Garden


IDK if thats it but, this makes more sense since it has micro nutrients. 
http://schultz.infinitylawnandgarden.com/products/plant-food/granular/nursery-plus

Any help from the experts?


----------



## Leaky Filter (Nov 30, 2011)

My dad is an ornamental fertilizer rep (think large scale wholesale) and a certified crop adviser. He recommends Dynamite brand slow release fertilizer over Osmocote. He claims that Dynamite has a far superior bonding agent and it releases at a more uniform rate than Osmocote. That can be pretty important if you're looking out for an ammonia spike. I'll give it a try as soon as my current Osmocote tabs run out.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

Leaky Filter said:


> My dad is an ornamental fertilizer rep (think large scale wholesale) and a certified crop adviser. He recommends Dynamite brand slow release fertilizer over Osmocote. He claims that Dynamite has a far superior bonding agent and it releases at a more uniform rate than Osmocote. That can be pretty important if you're looking out for an ammonia spike. I'll give it a try as soon as my current Osmocote tabs run out.


Does he recommend a certain type? If so a link would be great!


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow.. now why would they discontinue plus? I wonder. I still have a lot left..


----------



## Leaky Filter (Nov 30, 2011)

The good news with Dynamaite is all of the products have a micro package in them already. Pat yourselves on the back, TPT. Even a trained horticulturalist pushes micros because they work. I think all purpose or all purpose select would be the best option. Osmocote Plus is 15-9-12, where Dynamite All Purpose is 18-6-8 and All Purpose Select is 15-5-9. In other words, they're all pretty close in NPK composition, with All Purpose Select being the closest to Osmocote Plus. Really, I'd prefer a lower phosphorus number anyway, so that's what I'll use, and at $12 for two lbs. through Amazon Prime, it ain't a bad deal.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

NeonFlux said:


> Wow.. now why would they discontinue plus? I wonder. I still have a lot left..


You can still buy the 50lb bags.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

So what is everyones thoughts and opinions on this - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BIO7D66/ref=asc_df_B00BIO7D662532364?smid=A1UJ4LM12LBAOW&tag=sdcbing591-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B00BIO7D66


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn even the Dynamite is sold out at amazon (backorder 2-3mos).


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

THey sell this stuf at home depot for 8.95 for 2 lbs


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

aquarium hippy said:


> THey sell this stuf at home depot for 8.95 for 2 lbs


The Dynamite?


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes the dynamite 2lb for 8.95 at home depot in store or online.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Since they've stopped making osmocote plus what will everyone be using now?


Get a group buy of 50 lbs bag. $134 shipped on Amazon. 

A local group did it recently.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

herns said:


> Get a group buy of 50 lbs bag. $134 shipped on Amazon.
> 
> A local group did it recently.


I thought about it but not that many planted people in my area. I'll give it a try!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Leaky Filter said:


> The good news with Dynamaite is all of the products have a micro package in them already. Pat yourselves on the back, TPT. Even a trained horticulturalist pushes micros because they work. I think all purpose or all purpose select would be the best option. Osmocote Plus is 15-9-12, where Dynamite All Purpose is 18-6-8 and All Purpose Select is 15-5-9. In other words, they're all pretty close in NPK composition, with All Purpose Select being the closest to Osmocote Plus. Really, I'd prefer a lower phosphorus number anyway, so that's what I'll use, and at $12 for two lbs. through Amazon Prime, it ain't a bad deal.



Here's a link showing the guaranteed analysis of the Dynamite all purpose select

http://agr.wa.gov/pestfert/fertilizers/FertDB/prodinfo.aspx?pname=2876


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

I assume that with something like the Dynamite I shouldn't have to dose anything on the water column right?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

Is the Dynamaite even safe to use? 
Anyone ever use it before?


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

gus6464 said:


> I assume that with something like the Dynamite I shouldn't have to dose anything on the water column right?


I would still dose the water column. Using it as root tabs you're hoping to deliver most of the ferts under the substrate to the roots. Some will more than likely leak out into the water column but the amount of root tabs you'd use probably wouldn't be enough to dose the column. This is all speculation though never used dynamite.


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

Dynamite contains 0.47 %urea nitrogen is it safe to use?

Jason


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Since osmocote plus is only being sold in the 50lb+ bags, I think I'll stick to using Azomite as a replacement of osmocote plus. Here's Azomoites analysis












I've been using Azomite for over a year now in my cichlid tank to make them healthier, resist parasites/disease, and so far it's worked. I used to use it my old planted 55 gallon tank, and the plants doubled their growth in a couple of weeks. Just beware too much Azomite will kill your plants, I only used 1/2 a teaspoon every month in my 55 gallon tank, and I loved the effects of it.


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

OK there was some discussion about using this stuff as an alternative to Osmocote + so I went and bought some at Home Depot so I could list the ferts from the bottle. This is what is on the label. If any of you experts out there in TPT land could chime in as to if this would be a safe alternative it would be great. Heres the list.

Total Nitrogen(N)*
8.56% Nitrate Nitrogen
8.97% Ammoniacal Nitrogen
0.47% Urea Nitrogen
Available Phosphate (P205)*
Soluble Potash (K20)*
Magnesium (Mg)*
0.800% Water Soluble Magnesium (Mg)
Sulfur (S)
3.00% Combined Sulfur (S)
Iron (Fe)*
0.27% Water Soluble Iron (Fe)
Manganese (Mn)*
0.05% Water Soluble Manganese (Mn)*
Molybdenum (Mo)*

It would be great to know if this would be safe since Osmocote + is no longer being made.

Jason


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> I thought about it but not that many planted people in my area. I'll give it a try!


It's worth trying. I have great success on my plants growth using osmocote plus. 

Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

herns said:


> It's worth trying. I have great success on my plants growth using osmocote plus.
> 
> Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


These are cheaper but not sure if they're the right thing.

Which of these is best?





Amazon.com: FERTILIZER OSMOCOTE 15-9-12 3-4 MONTH: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Amazon.com: Osmocote Plus 15-9-12 Minors, 8- 9 Month: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I got the 3-4 mos release.

Even the 50lbs bags are selling fast.

Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

Why the 3-4 month? Just because it dissolves quicker?

The 5-6 month is free shipping, is that one fine?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am using the regular osmocote with 14,14,14. I see no issues with it whatsoever. And I add A LOT of them too. I see no spike in ph or ammonia levels. I dose the water column with trace too.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Why the 3-4 month? Just because it dissolves quicker?
> 
> The 5-6 month is free shipping, is that one fine?


Sorry, yeah, thats the one I got, 5-6 mos.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been using Osmocote Smart-Release pellets (19-6-12) for a while now with my emersed and low-tech setups. It work's great and all I have to do is dose micros ever so often.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Leaky Filter said:


> My dad is an ornamental fertilizer rep (think large scale wholesale) and a certified crop adviser. He recommends Dynamite brand slow release fertilizer over Osmocote. He claims that Dynamite has a far superior bonding agent and it releases at a more uniform rate than Osmocote. That can be pretty important if you're looking out for an ammonia spike. I'll give it a try as soon as my current Osmocote tabs run out.


Exactly!! Just what I was going to say. Now that Osmocote Plus is gone everyone should look into Dynamite plant food. The red container is more or less what an aquarist will want.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

aquarium hippy said:


> Dynamite contains 0.47 %urea nitrogen is it safe to use?
> 
> Jason


 It is fine.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> Here's a link showing the guaranteed analysis of the Dynamite all purpose select
> 
> http://agr.wa.gov/pestfert/fertilizers/FertDB/prodinfo.aspx?pname=2876


I think the red container would be better. 13-13-13.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Why the 3-4 month? Just because it dissolves quicker?
> 
> The 5-6 month is free shipping, is that one fine?


The 6 month ones only last for 4 months in 76-80 degree water. On the Scott's website it actually showed a graph with soil and water temperatures.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

When and why did Osmocote stop selling Plus?


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> Since osmocote plus is only being sold in the 50lb+ bags, I think I'll stick to using Azomite as a replacement of osmocote plus. Here's Azomoites analysis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use that stuff. It is mined in Utah and really not suitable for prolonged contact with human skin. 12ppm is really high for copper and the heavy metal count is way to high for prolonged exposure. I don't care what anyone says on this forum, don't use it.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

DaveFish said:


> I wouldn't use that stuff. It is mined in Utah and really not suitable for prolonged contact with human skin. 12ppm is really high for copper and the heavy metal count is way to high for prolonged exposure. I don't care what anyone says on this forum, don't use it.



I've used it in my shrimp tanks, and had no issues because of the "amount" of copper. The fact that it's close to 30 million years old, and is used in fish farms, shrimp farms, and the fact that some people actually use it in homemade vitamin capsules was proof enough for me that is has no harmful effects.

I've had it on my skin with no issues, and because it's proven to help fish, and farm animals to build strong immune systems to fight off infections, and diseases.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Seems I don't use the Plus. Good to know.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

aquarium hippy said:


> Dynamite contains 0.47 %urea nitrogen is it safe to use?
> 
> Jason



Actually Dynamite uses ammoniacal and nitrate nitrogen instead of urea.

http://www.dynamiteplantfood.com/beyondorganic.html


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

I ended up just getting a 50lb bag of the Osmocote Plus (O+)

If anyone wants to buy just alittle bit of it, Let me know I can sell you some.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

psalm18.2 said:


> When and why did Osmocote stop selling Plus?



They didn't stop selling it but only make it available for large, commercial usages. Meaning, large volume portions.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

tetra73 said:


> They didn't stop selling it but only make it available for large, commercial usages. Meaning, large volume portions.


They stopped making it all together, the only reason that the large bags are available is because not as many people purchased them so they're in stock everywhere.

In a few years O+ will be gone forever unless Scotts decides to bring it back.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Why did Scott's decide to kill +?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

That's a good question, I called them up but the phone support don't have that information.


----------



## NoGo (Jun 17, 2013)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> These are cheaper but not sure if they're the right thing.
> 
> Which of these is best?
> Amazon.com: Osmocote Plus 15-9-12 Minors, 5-6 Month: Patio, Lawn & Garden
> ...


Which one did you end up getting?



Aulonocara_Freak said:


> I ended up just getting a 50lb bag of the Osmocote Plus (O+)
> 
> If anyone wants to buy just alittle bit of it, Let me know I can sell you some.


Do you ship? How much for 1lb/2lb/5lb?


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

I like aquariumplants.com fertilizer. 75 tabs for 11$.


----------



## lph3 (Jun 13, 2013)

mr.bigglesworth said:


> I like aquariumplants.com fertilizer. 75 tabs for 11$.



I could not find it on their website. Can you provide a link?


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

This stuff is really tough to nail down. I finally found some in the 4.5 lb. jug listed on Sears marketplace of all places and quickly ordered it. I only ordered one thinking it might not be the right stuff but when the correct jug actually showed up today I went to order another and they were gone. This should last me forever, though.


----------



## Arv (Oct 3, 2011)

NoGo said:


> Which one did you end up getting?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ship? How much for 1lb/2lb/5lb?


 
I'm interested too! Please let us know if you're willing to ship. Thx!


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Arv said:


> I'm interested too! Please let us know if you're willing to ship. Thx!


I am also interested in 2/3 lbs., pm me with price


----------



## Silly's_Planted (Nov 3, 2013)

I use dynamite and don't see a growth difference between it and Osmocote plus.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I found my Osmocote Plus 4.5lb on e-b-a-y like 3 weeks ago, guy was auctioning it off starting at $16.99 + $13 shipping. So I put a max bid of $25 on it, but surprisingly no one else placed a bid, sat there for 4 days watching it to make sure. I now have somewhere around 1,000 root tabs made up so far, and still have around half of the 4.5lb container still.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

Osmocote pro exists now I think. Check it out, see if it's equivalent? 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Osmocote Pro doesn't contain all of the micro nutrients that Osmocote Plus does, depending on which Osmocote Pro some have magnesium, some don't, none of them contain Boron, some have Molybdenum, and some don't so because of how each series of Osmocote Pro differs on the nutrients they contain it makes it an unreliable fertilizer in my opinion.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

check e b a y, there's several pre-made capsules of the plus variety you can buy an just stuff right into the substrate.


----------

